
Ladybugs Pack Wings and Engineering Secrets in Tidy Origami Packages - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/science/ladybugs-wings-folding.html
======
sillysaurus3
How they do it:
[https://i.imgur.com/9TUUzFA.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/9TUUzFA.gifv)

And [https://i.imgur.com/zHNl6Dw.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/zHNl6Dw.gifv)

Credit to /u/aloofloofah from
[https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/6cdp4i/h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/6cdp4i/how_ladybugs_unfold_their_wings/)

~~~
Drup
As someone who does origami, that zigzag fold is absolutely fantastic:

[http://media.npr.org/assets/img/2017/05/19/origami-
pic_custo...](http://media.npr.org/assets/img/2017/05/19/origami-
pic_custom-943b029a0e6206a333ae3b3f0f7c21947b63fc53-s900-c85.jpg)

I'm really curious how evolution figured that one.

~~~
danjc
Randomness and chance

